# Rats and nuts?



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Hi i was wondering if anyone can give me advice.I am getting some rats and have not had "normal" rats for years (an i didnt know all that much back then!) and would like to know if nuts in shell are ok for them? I have searched the net but the info is mixed. Can anyone help? And any other info or advice feel free! x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I sometimes give my lot a whole walnut as a treat.

they are very very high fat, so they don't get more than 5 or 6 a year, between 6 of them! The walnuts are great as they have to break the shell go get it.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Tapir said:


> I sometimes give my lot a whole walnut as a treat.
> 
> they are very very high fat, so they don't get more than 5 or 6 a year, between 6 of them! The walnuts are great as they have to break the shell go get it.


Thats what i was thinking,they would be good boredom breakers and i already have nut in but some info on the net even goes as far as saying some nuts are toxic to them so wanted to be sure first.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

mee said:


> Thats what i was thinking,they would be good boredom breakers and i already have nut in but some info on the net even goes as far as saying some nuts are toxic to them so wanted to be sure first.


I'm not sure about other nuts to be honest, I'm sure someone who does know will be around soon to answer your question


----------



## broganss (Dec 12, 2010)

ive heard that uncooked nuts can be harmful - but nuts in shells are fine i think (minus being really fatty so shouldnt be given too often) and will keep them occupied for a bit too


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought a bag of mixed nuts in the shells from RatRations and ended up with walnuts, hazelnuts, almonds and a large dark nut I couldn't identify. They make great boredom breakers! But they are indeed fatty.


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

the nuts you get in a pet shop/ monkey nuts are okay for the rats but not to many as they are very fatty and not the best for them.
i buy them mixed dried fruit bags from the 1.00 shop as i feed it to all my fancy mice and rats as well as the exotic ones.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! 
i think i will try them and see how it goes i just wanted to be sure first as some info on the net says things like almonds are toxic to rats.


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

mee said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> i think i will try them and see how it goes i just wanted to be sure first as some info on the net says things like almonds are toxic to rats.


not too sure about that as never fed my rats them. just dont feed too many nuts as will give them hi cholesterol and similar problems as humans with hi cholesterol. and will most probably shorten their little lives too.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Snails_loved said:


> not too sure about that as never fed my rats them. just dont feed too many nuts as will give them hi cholesterol and similar problems as humans with hi cholesterol. and will most probably shorten their little lives too.


Yeah i went an checked on rat rations after someone mentioned they sell them and it says almonds are actually good for them,contain no cholesterol and actually help reduce it if fed regularly. Think i might stock up since asda have them all on clearance now! lol


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Almonds are toxic to hamsters, I know that much.


----------

